# New bits



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

En espera de que llegue mi cuadro nuevo (usado) ya estoy juntando los posibles "up-grades". De entrada, los Extralite Gara... fuera, no duraron nada, de momento puse tres platos y el XG999 11-32, pero sigo sin usar el plato de 22 de modo que, regreso a dos platos, Specialites TA 40-26 y probablemente 11-34 con Yumeya, bueno 2 coronas en Yumeya.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy bien doccoraje, se ve interesante ese nuevo proyecto !!!

En cuanto te llegue el cuadro nos subes una fotos.

Por mi parte yo este miercoles pasado, fuí al taller de Ramon, para instalarle 10 velocidades a la Rune, quedo bastante agradable, al rato subo las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> ...De entrada, los Extralite Gara... fuera, no duraron nada, ...


que mala onda. y yo que ya estaba bien tendido pa`comprarlos :S:skep:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> que mala onda. y yo que ya estaba bien tendido pa`comprarlos :S:skep:


Sí, mala onda, porque para el precio y el tiempo que duran. El que se desgastó fué el 28, pero como son integrados, no hay manera de cambiarlo, probablemente convenga mas un plato de titanio y un 42 en aluminio. Por lo pronto a probar los Specialites, que de entrada se sienten mas sólidos que los Extralites (los 15 gr mas algo tendrán que ver).


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

ah caray, sera cosa de ver esa Rune con 10 vel y ese cuadro tan comentado por el Doc. que de antemano creo lo va a disfrutar bastante


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pide y se os dara:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=648846


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje... como conseguiste los chainrings extralite?? los compraste en la webshop de extralite?? cuanto duraron en llegarte?? estoy interesadon en el crankset!!! a ver que tal...

saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> doccoraje... como conseguiste los chainrings extralite?? los compraste en la webshop de extralite?? cuanto duraron en llegarte?? estoy interesadon en el crankset!!! a ver que tal... saludos


Fairwheelbikes, dependiendo del modo de envío es lo que tardan en llegar.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Un poco mas cerca de armar la bici, en espera de tornillería en titanio para el cuadro y que llegue el desviador delantero XTR "antigüito" que por fin conseguí, después de una esquilmada en una tienda holandesa en línea y haber comprado un XX, que no me acabó de convencer en cuanto a calidad de abrazadera.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

de pura casualidad cual xtr quieres y cual xx tienes que yo nesesito uno y tengo varios xtr pasados. nuevos y seminuevos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> de pura casualidad cual xtr quieres y cual xx tienes que yo nesesito uno y tengo varios xtr pasados. nuevos y seminuevos.


953, 31.8 ya lo conseguí, NOS, está por llegar. El XX es el top pull, low swing 31.8. 
Gracias.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Alguna fotillo de como va tomando forma el bicho, Doc???


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Sigo en espera del desviador y tornillos de pivotes, mientras tanto siguen llegando mas piezas.


----------

